# Pedialyte?



## miken (Jun 23, 2010)

Does anyone use pedialyte for their electrolytes? If so, how much per gallon of water? I read that dr. Lamberton uses this and it's fairly cheap and readily available.
Thanks


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

miken said:


> Does anyone use pedialyte for their electrolytes? If so, how much per gallon of water? I read that dr. Lamberton uses this and it's fairly cheap and readily available.
> Thanks


I believe Dr lamberton uses it after a race And perhaps a long toss. And i believe just straight no mixing. I never used it BUT sounds like a good idea as it would rehydrate the bird well enough.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Use Pedialyte straight out of the bottle.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I have also thought about using this stuff for the birds. We've given it to our dog before, without diluting it. This would be much easier than having to go to the feed store or ordering online.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I use Merricks BLUE RIBBON Polutry electrolyte pack with Direct-Fed Microbials, after every race , for 2 days, or when birds are off form , or sick. A 4ozs pack makes 37 1/2 gals. all for about $4.00, USDs. My birds bounce right back on the stuff. The Lactobacillus acidophilus refills the gut with friendly bacteria after the birds have gone over 18 hours without food when racing.


----------



## mintyfresh (Jun 2, 2010)

Follow directions on the packet, either you will need to mix powder to a certain amount of water or it is pre mixed. You can also try doing a search for a World Health Organization approved oral rehydration solution recipe, made from common kitchen ingredients, used for people and I have used it for my own pet dogs.


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

ERIC K said:


> I use Merricks BLUE RIBBON Polutry electrolyte pack with Direct-Fed Microbials, after every race , for 2 days, or when birds are off form , or sick. A 4ozs pack makes 37 1/2 gals. all for about $4.00, USDs. My birds bounce right back on the stuff. The Lactobacillus acidophilus refills the gut with friendly bacteria after the birds have gone over 18 hours without food when racing.


I found this at the feed store and bought it a few weeks ago. I've sprinkled some on the feed a couple of times per week. I was more interested in inexpensive way to get probiotics. I haven't used it enough, nor do I have experience enough to say that it's good. I'm glad someone else uses it though.


----------



## mill pigeon (Apr 2, 2008)

i used to use it but found that the packs of vitamins and electrolites from the feed store are cheaper and just as good


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I mix the Blue Ribbon in the water . I also use " Healthy Pigeon" product on the feed, spray some oil on the feed and sprinkle the stuff on the feed , the oil makes the stuff stick. The oil I use is eather garlic oil or safflower oil I get the the local store.


----------



## miken (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I think I'll give them both try.


----------



## newyorktatz (Sep 30, 2010)

looking for yellow homer anyone sale or donate


----------

